# I Love Liquify :)



## Kent Frost (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## Verbal (Jan 13, 2006)

eep O_O


----------



## Becky (Jan 13, 2006)

That sort've scared the **** out of me a bit haha


----------



## djengizz (Jan 13, 2006)

OMG!


			
				Becky said:
			
		

> That sort've scared the **** out of me a bit haha


Not sort of or a bit: I fell of my chair


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 13, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> eep O_O


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 13, 2006)

funny as heck!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 13, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## photo gal (Jan 13, 2006)

yikes.....


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 13, 2006)

I started doing this game on a local message board where I post a new photo of someone we all know, and the members have to guess who it is.

Here's some more. ;-)


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 13, 2006)

stop it!


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 13, 2006)

Hahahaha.....MORE!!!!!!!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 13, 2006)

That is the coooolest thing.


----------



## n2photos (Jan 13, 2006)

OMG  You are just a riot.

PS Glad you don't know me and can't get a snapshot of me... ha ha!!!!

These are too too funny!!!


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 13, 2006)

omg :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

These are so freaky. I do these all the time but never this extreme...just to tease someone with a subtle pinch of the nose or bulging of the ear....it is hard not to laugh out loud at the office when I look at these!


----------



## M @ k o (Jan 13, 2006)

Freakin wild stuff here, kinda scary too. Very seldom do I get scared, I'm gonna go hide somewhere now. Dam I hope I don't dream of this tonight !


----------



## sh0rtofdaybr3ak (Jan 13, 2006)

Haha that first one of the last series reminds me of someone from harry potter or something, those are fun! haha.


----------



## Rob (Jan 13, 2006)

You should have posted one of those in Critique to wind Graham up!

Nice, well no, nasty job actually!!! 

Rob


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 13, 2006)

OMG I keep coming back to look at them..I cant decide if that makes me twisted or just easily ammused LOL


----------



## Verbal (Jan 13, 2006)

I had a little fun myself


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 13, 2006)

OK, i tried doing this, but it made mine just blurr everywhere with the liquify tool..how did yall get yours to stay so clear and nice??


----------



## Booshka (Jan 13, 2006)

I love the liquify tool, been messing with it today and all i have is bruises from the wife to show for it, well it'll teach me to liquify pics of her.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 13, 2006)

I wonder if I can show this to girls he brings home when he gets older, that I do not approve of.  "This is what your boyfriend looked like as a child, before the operation.  The doctors say it could reverse itself as he gets older"  bahahahahaha


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 13, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> how did yall get yours to stay so clear and nice??



Use a larger brush cursor. ;-)

Here's another one!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 13, 2006)

This a little better???   who does't love a buttchin!?? lol


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 13, 2006)

Man, I'm going crazy with this!!!


----------



## immski (Jan 13, 2006)

these are awesome.  Great job!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 13, 2006)

OMG, tooo funny.  My poor monitor almost took a direct hit as I was sipping some water when I flipped through this thread.  Is one of the shots of Pitt n ...Aniston?


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 13, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> This a little better??? who does't love a buttchin!?? lol


 
LOVE IT!  Looks like one of those baby birds waiting to be fed.


----------



## PaulJMcCain (Jan 13, 2006)

lol wow thats crazy


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 13, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Is one of the shots of Pitt n ...Aniston?




Hahaha, no. These are all friends of mine. HOWEVER, I do live in Springfield, Missouri, home of Brad Pitt. 


In fact, here's all the originals.


----------



## woodsac (Jan 13, 2006)

These are all _very _cool :thumbup::thumbup:

I just read a couple of tut's on line yesterday. Now I gotta try it!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 13, 2006)

Kent Frost said:
			
		

> In fact, here's all the originals.


 
LOL, I'm glad you posted the originals. You did a GREAT job with the 'liquefy"ing


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## weeping widow (Jan 16, 2006)

What a great idea for everyone's avatar.......Then try to guess who the h___ is that. At first with the first pic I thought you might be a dentist.:mrgreen: Open wide!!


----------



## JonK (Jan 16, 2006)

these are priceless:lmao: :lmao: 
yer very good at it


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 12, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAA

you could earn a small fortune charging people for that service


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 12, 2006)

how did I miss this thread?  Those are hilarious.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 12, 2006)

My - this thread was started (and at first also ended) in JANUARY of this year!!!
How come you found it again, Andy? You checked all of Kent's started threads?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 12, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> My - this thread was started (and at first also ended) in JANUARY of this year!!!
> How come you found it again, Andy? You checked all of Kent's started threads?



I'd never seen it, well I wasn't even a member back then. I replied to a post in Landscape/nature ans said "your av is freaking me out" and the reply was to look at this thread

I'm glad I did :lmao:


----------



## Kent Frost (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's some more for the first time in forever!!!


----------



## Puscas (Feb 20, 2007)

Man, #2...I stopped breathing for a few seconds... these are great!








pascal


----------



## MG TF 135 (Feb 20, 2007)

One word............ GENIUS....................


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 20, 2007)

You could set up a booth on a board walk somewhere with a camera, lap top and printer...and run the 'caricature artist' out of business.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 20, 2007)

Kent Frost said:


>


----------



## his4ever (Feb 20, 2007)

all I can say is... SWEET!


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 20, 2007)

Absolutely outstanding. I don't often bust out in actaul laughter when reading the forums but today is different. Hilarious.


----------



## Kent Frost (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow, thanks guys. 
More to come, I'm sure.


----------

